# Website ohne DNS anzeigen



## danthecan (17. Apr. 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe bis anhin immer mit Confix gearbeitet und bin ganz neu in der Welt von ISP Config.

Wenn ich in Confix einen Kunden inkl. Web angelegt habe gab es mir immer eine URL, web3.servername.domain.tdl, unter welcher ich die Website aufrufen konnte ohne das diese bereits in der DNS oder auch in den NS Einträgen beim Provider stand.

Besten Dank fürs Feedback.
Daniel


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2012)

Aus dem ISPConfig FAQ:

How to access a namebased website without a DNS record « FAQforge


----------



## danthecan (17. Apr. 2012)

Danke für den Input. Diesen Trick kenne ich bereits. Aber ich denke nicht das ich meinen Kunden dies zumuten kann.

Andere Tipps?
Daniel


----------



## Till (17. Apr. 2012)

Alternativ kannst Du auch eine Aliasdomain zu der Webseite hinzufügen um temporär darauf zugreifen zu können.

Der alte Trick von Confixx mit einer automatisierten Domain wie web3.servername.domain.tdl auf eine Seite zuzugreifen bringt bei vielen aktuellen CMS recht wenig, denn wenn der Kunde über diese temporäre Domain z.B. Wordpress installiert, dann wird er feststellen dass Wordpress die Domain leider in die Datenbank schreibt und somit zukünftige Zugriffe die auf die richtige Domain erfolgen auf die alte temporäre Domain umleitet. Daher haben wir das garnicht erst in ISPConfig implementiert, denn es macht im Alltag eines Hosters meist mehr Probleme asl dass es hilft.


----------

